# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Mandobass on the cheap (Non-Gibsonian)

## Petrus

Might appeal to some.  Hundred bucks opening bid.  Probably needs some work but mandobasses are hard to come by these days.








> Mandobass, bass mandolin, it plays but could use some adjustments. I made this bass. I'm a novice luthier. I grafted an electric bass neck to fit an acoustic body. A split in the headstock developed so I glued and screwed it back together. It seems very strong. I carved the arch top from spruce. The sides are maple. The back is poplar. It could use some adjustments in the setup. The nut is too high. I added a pickup to it but it's hanging loose in the body. I hadn't tried it with an amp. 
> 
> Measurements: 
> Body 31" length 20" width 6 1/4" deep
> Full length 58"
> 21 frets
> 30 3/8" string scale



http://www.ebay.com/itm/331868127840

----------


## mrmando

I was tempted, truly I was. But then I saw the wood screws holding the headstock together.

----------


## Charles E.

With that bridge location, there is no way that will produce any kind of acceptable tone.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Dobe

----------


## mrmando

> With that bridge location, there is no way that will produce any kind of acceptable tone.


Sure, but playing mandobass for the tone is like smoking marijuana because you enjoy the way it makes your clothes smell.

I have a fretted upright electric bass and I figure that's close enough.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Mark Wilson

*Gibsonian* for just a bit more

----------


## Petrus

I've had acoustic basses and electric bass guitars that I've scordatura'd in all-fifths (CGDA.)  Acoustic guitar basses in general are not highly regarded for tone, afaik.  Once you realize a mandobass is basically the same thing but with a big unwieldy body that you have to hold at a strange 45 degree angle, the concept loses some of its appeal.  Unless it's got collectors' value like a Gibson, I wouldn't bid too high on it.

----------


## Petrus

P.S. I've found that violin-shaped bass guitars make good candidates for retuning as mandobasses.  They seem to have the right "look."  Analogous to turning an archtop guitar into a mandocello for instance.

http://guitarz.blogspot.com/search/l...%2For%20guitar

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> ...Analogous to turning an archtop guitar into a mandocello for instance...


Or *this* one?

----------


## ombudsman

> I've had acoustic basses and electric bass guitars that I've scordatura'd in all-fifths (CGDA.)  Acoustic guitar basses in general are not highly regarded for tone, afaik.  Once you realize a mandobass is basically the same thing but with a big unwieldy body that you have to hold at a strange 45 degree angle, the concept loses some of its appeal.  Unless it's got collectors' value like a Gibson, I wouldn't bid too high on it.


The mandobasses I have seen, and the berde I own, are much larger than any acoustic bass guitar I have ever seen. Their size, playing position, and sound are a lot like those of an upright bass. They are generally from the era before amplification, and acoustically, long story short, they do work.

The one linked above is a joke, 30 inch scale isn't going to do much of anything in the low end acoustically, it needs to be over 40 inches with a big body. You can put a pickup on something like that and get volume from an amp, but that's really more of a potemkin village approach.

----------


## Charles E.

> Sure, but playing mandobass for the tone is like smoking marijuana because you enjoy the way it makes your clothes smell.


Ha, Ha, now that is funny right there. Almost snorted a Lagunitas out my nose on that!

----------


## Petrus

> Or *this* one?


Well it's tough to beat the Lloydster when you're talking anything mandolin related, including m'cellos.  I don't know about that standard tailpiece with the trapeze extension though ... looks sort of like someone with suspenders hitchin' their trousers up way too high.  :Grin:

----------


## Petrus

> The one linked above is a joke, 30 inch scale isn't going to do much of anything in the low end acoustically, it needs to be over 40 inches with a big body. You can put a pickup on something like that and get volume from an amp, but that's really more of a potemkin village approach.


Makes sense since the guy built it with a standard bass guitar neck.  I suppose you could also "cheat it" to get that sound with just a regular mandolin and an octave pedal.  :Cool:

----------


## Jim Garber

As others have noted, the scsle is very short (30 3/8" string scale). Mandobasses usually have scales close to 3/4 uprights (42"). I think *Jake W's mandobass* would be a better bet or even his *banjo bass*.

----------


## DavidKOS

> With that bridge location, there is no way that will produce any kind of acceptable tone.


Judging from the 12th fret location and distance to nut, the bridge would be about over the soundhole to be in tune. Unplayable as is. Pull the frets!

----------


## brunello97

> I think *Jake W's mandobass* would be a better bet or even his *banjo bass*.


Jim, that's what I know.  :Smile: 

Of all the great stuff Jake has drifted past us over the years, thoughts of his mandobass make me smile the most.

Mick

----------


## Jake Wildwood

> Of all the great stuff Jake has drifted past us over the years, thoughts of his mandobass make me smile the most.


You guys are too kind. :D I have a sweet spot for bizarro-land instruments, it's true.

I already have the ambition to put together a carved-top MB to replace my plywood wonder! I pulled the tightest-grain 100+ year old spruce posts (used for blocking) out of the back of a piano last year and have been thinking of slicing them thin enough to glue-up into a top for one... bit by bit. They're right on the quarter and, as luck would have it, 40"+ long...!

----------

